
Save money (on energy costs) with $845,000 Porsche 918 plug-in hybrid - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123387-save-money-on-energy-costs-with-845000-porsche-918-plug-in-hybrid
======
schrodingersCat
Maybe its just me, but I feel that giving special privileges to hybrid owners
is just a way of giving rich people private parking spaces and their own lanes
on some highways.

